# Rem 1100 low brass



## jl840 (Sep 1, 2009)

My 1100 will not eject low brass shells? Is there a way to fix this problem or something I have to live with?


----------



## chadf (Sep 1, 2009)

tried cleaning the gas ports?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 1, 2009)

Look at the barrel.  Is it a 3" chamber?  If so it will not reliably eject low brass shells.  Remington tells you this.

The economy brand shells especially use a very fast burning powder, and so in addition to there not being very much of it, the pressure curve is wrong.

If you have a 3" chamber, the best solution is to get a barrel with a 2 3/4" chamber.

You can have the ports enlarged, but if you then shoot 3" shells you are accelerating the wear on your gun.

Best solution is trade it for a Beretta, then you won't have that problem.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 1, 2009)

If what 25/06 and chadf said is not the problem also look at the O-ring (as a matter of fact, order one and replace it) beneath the forearm.
Also look for a split or crack in the forearm, this will let gas escape too quickly and cause the same problem.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 1, 2009)

If that still doesn't help, replace the recoil spring.


----------



## mallardk (Sep 1, 2009)

9 out of 10 times its the "0" ring,  one of my favorite guns is a Lt 20ga 1100, it will nick and fray the "0" ring after about 6 to 8 boxes of shells.  I ordered about 5  at Remington and just replace them every season or when I start having ejection issues,  has worked for me after trying everything else.  Just checked Remington site and cant find them there, but this site has them, $3.00 a piece, I would order 3 or 4 while you can find them, seems pricey but one should last the season.  http://www.hoosiergunworks.com/catalog/remington.html#m1100


----------



## fishtail (Sep 1, 2009)

I finally took the time to look for the correct name of the "O-ring", it's called the barrel seal.
Cheap, easy to replace, also clean the piston and piston seal.
http://www.remington.com/pdfs/om/om_11001187.pdf
Everybody has them, here is one from Midway.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=113820

And the correct name is fore-end not forearm.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 2, 2009)

fishtail said:


> I finally took the time to look for the correct name of the "O-ring", it's called the barrel seal.
> Cheap, easy to replace, also clean the piston and piston seal.
> http://www.remington.com/pdfs/om/om_11001187.pdf
> Everybody has them, here is one from Midway.
> ...



Rip off

It's a size 21 Viton (type of material) o-ring.  You may be able to get them from a well supplied hardware store, but you can for sure get them from an industrial supply place.  

They are something like $10.00 for 50.

Actually any size 21 o-ring will work until you can get the correct one.  Many people don't even try to get the Viton one, and just use the ones from the hardware store.


----------



## jl840 (Sep 2, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Rip off
> 
> It's a size 21 Viton (type of material) o-ring.  You may be able to get them from a well supplied hardware store, but you can for sure get them from an industrial supply place.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, I will be headed to hardware store tomorrow.


----------

